# Hand rail pictures



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Want to share with you pictures of my little project boat. Fabed up, welded, primed and painted the bow rails today. Standing in the bow, it feels perfect, the hight seems just right. Cannot wait to check it out on the water. There is still much to do. Tonight I think I might start hanging the motor so I can begin to mull over how I am going to work out the steering and throttle.




























*I need some cool ideas for a name for this boat.*


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

what about "alloy toy" .......do you mind telling me kind/size lights those are.....if you posted allready somewhere else i have overlooked it...thx


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

LOL...""Alloy Toy"". I like it, but still going to keep my options open. I was thinking of a aggressive name like "Blood Bath" or something to do with the moon like "Moon Shadow" but thats sounds a little wimpy...duhno yet.

The light bulbs are G.E. model 4416 spotlamps, 12V 30W.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe............._ZooominAluminum_


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Chew Trident, nice rig btw.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

once you get your lights set up, how about........_Aluminated_


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

It's comming along nicely,i like the bow rail,looks nice and stout.Thanks for keeping us updated on the rig and pics,looking good.:clap


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the name suggestions and compliments.

I was thinking, maybe I'll run a poll for the offered names and decide, that'd be cool.

It's about 10:30 pm my time and I'm through for tonight. I've got to start on the steering tomorrow but here are a few mockup pix that show basically what it will be like. 

This first pic with me in the bow...the bow railing doesn't look so big now, eh?










Here's a few shots of the fan finally up on the stand.



















propless










*Keep the names comming, I'm taking notes...:letsdrink*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dayum... how big a boy are ya?

Nice rig.

Lost-n-Flounder?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thats a hell of a nice rig.....but as someone thats spent way too many hours on the bow of a boat looking for football shaped depressions on the bottom. after your legs start getting tired from standing on the bow for an hour or two, and you goto lean on that rail, you're gonna hate that square tubing. It looks good and at this point theres noway i'd swap it out for round tubing..........BUT I would goto wal-mart and buy a few pool noodles, cut a slit down the side and slide it over the rail, then tape it up tight. good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

5'-8" and 200 fat Flounder pounds!!:hungry

Oh yeah Josh, I've already thought about the noodles. I also plan to install a tall seat post with a bicyle type seat...this thing is going to be a La-Z-Boy on water.


----------



## NEAT TIMES (Oct 30, 2007)

NICE RIG. 'STABBER', "THE STABBER ". THE FAN MOTOR REMINDS ME OF THE OLD DRAGON FLY AIR MOTORS. I SEEN TWO OF THEM OVER A PERIOD OF TIME 20 PLUS YEARS AGO. I BOUGHT THEM BOTH BUT THEY ARE LONG GONE NOW. THEY WERE NEAT, FROM THE 1940'S I BELIEVE. ANYBODY ON HERE REMEMBER THEM? THEY CLAMPED ON THE TRANSOM. HAD ABOUT A 24 INCH WOOD PROP. 2 CYCLE MOTOR WITH A TILLER HANDLE LIKE A SMALL OUTBOARD. RON...


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice. gives me a couple ideas for my boy's boat. i like the lights. have you tried them in the water yet? bright enough? looks like the lights are set inside 4" pvc end caps? very nice. how do you steer the motor? is there a guard on it?


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

how bout "Blown all Night", um, cause you have a big fan blowing you around


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *freespool50 (5/7/2008)*very nice. gives me a couple ideas for my boy's boat. i like the lights. have you tried them in the water yet? bright enough? looks like the lights are set inside 4" pvc end caps? very nice. how do you steer the motor? is there a guard on it?


Yes sir, these are 4" PVC end caps and 3/4 inch T's, elbows and etc. The under water lights work fine for me and there is no glare, works great when conditions are less than perfect and the water surfacehas ripples.

I will be steering using a boat steering cable attached to a bellcrank attached to a linkage, attached directly to the motor mount plate.

This rig is gaining popularity around here because most of our fish are in water 4 to 8 inches deep and I have seen Flounder so shallow that there backs where exsposed to the air.

No gaurd and yes I know, it has the potential to be very dangerous.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You do know that you can add a drive pulley to the crankshaft on the Briggs and hang something like a Delco internal regulator alt off of it.



This will charge your batteries for your lights.



























I have seen some of the controls for steering air motors with a motorcycle style twist grip on the steering stick.



This would make for one handed operation of the motor.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Very well awares of the pully and alternator trick. I got my engine used and can't get the hub off. I need a litte more coaxing i guess.

The main thing for me right now is to see if this rig is even going to work without tipping over or having a over all unsafe operating attitude.

Better pic.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That does concern me too, with the beam of this boat being so narrow.



As to the pulley/ drive flange removal. Check with Harbor Freight.



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32184



If you need someone to machine a pulley for a alt. I have a buddy that is is retired that can do it.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Thats hardcore. 

Yours looks good too. How fast will the fan push you? is it "airboat" loud?*


----------

